# February CSUSA Group Buy



## plano_harry (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok then - let's go for it!

 Welcome to the February CSUSA Group Buy.  Since I have benefited from 3 other members doing all the work, I needed some kits, and nothing was in the works for a buy, I decided to try this myself.  Thanks to Mannie and Rob for much of the “terms”.  

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by Tuesday February 11
  As in the November buy, I will be using regional rate boxes ($8.19) which is a little smaller than a MFRB but also a little cheaper. Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary. 

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. *YOU* are responsible for any additional insurance you want. For reference $100=$2.60, $200=$3.30, $300=$5.50.   I can get the exact amount when you submit your order and let you know. 

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!

*This is my 1st time, so please be gentle. :biggrin:*
Thanks,
Harry

+++ The Specifics +++

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a very limited buy. *This buy is open to the first 12 respondents to this thread OR until Sunday February 9 at 11:59 C.D.T., whichever occurs first. *

*I will post in this thread when 12 participants have been reached. Please do not be discouraged after I make that post. If I need to extend the buy to 1 or 2 additional folks to get your order in, I'll allow it as long as the time deadline has not passed. *

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
• *PM me to get in – first 12 in are in*.
• Also reply to this thread so others know when the 12 is met.
Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 12 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES:
• First 12 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Sunday February 9 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Monday February 10 (Midnight – CST)
• International orders will be accommodated, you must pay additional shipping charges/customs fees as required by your country. I will estimate these as best as possible for Paypal payments, however – all accounts must be settled in full prior to me shipping your stuff to you.  If all spreadsheets and payments are in by Sunday night, I will order Monday, so don’t delay and we can get our stuff quicker!

PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order by Tuesday February 11. If you have not made the PP payment by the deadline scheduled above I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to published USPS Regional Rate 4 for online postage price of $8.19. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. *Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy!* (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am sure the buy will exceed).* Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.* 
_Special spreadsheet notes in red:_
·        _Cigar Pen Chrome is out of stock_
·        _Artisan Lock n Load is on Closeout – no discount_
·        _PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match.  If we have sufficient interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total._
  I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me.  

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be included. *I am willing to make exception to this requirement for a "non-pen" item or two - but let's not go crazy...OK?  *

There will be *NO backorders*. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.

SHIPPING INSURANCE:
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it.* I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.* You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost and add it to your spreadsheet. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL retail value of your order!*

The attached spreadsheet _February Group Buy_ will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. 

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4%. PayPal fee calculation seems to be wonky even though they claim it is $0.30 + 2.9% of the transaction. For International orders, the PP fee will be slightly higher. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $0.25 will not be refunded.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – CHANGE THE FILENAME as follows: Your First Name_Your Last Name_CSUSA_Nov.xls* – I will save each individual order on my hard drive so I can reference them as needed to compile the master order. 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, PM me and post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.  Since this is my first group order and the CSUSA terms have changed, I don’t want the group to be larger than I can handle.  If you cannot get in on this one, please advise Mannie (Monty) of your willingness to host the next group buy so a new group can be started.  There appears to be sufficient interest for a second buy.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## tdsmart (Feb 7, 2014)

Harry, I would like to participate.  Thanks for organizing this, tom.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm in.
Thanks Harry


----------



## WalkOn (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Harry, 

I'm in for 10+ kits

Kev


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi Harry, PM sent I am in. Thanks for doing this.

Mike


----------



## mvande21 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pm sent to u Harry.  I am in for at least 10 kits


----------



## cal91666 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm in.  PM sent.


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm in...


----------



## buttonsHT (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm in Harry. Thanks for the PM


----------



## Adillo303 (Feb 7, 2014)

I am on pm sent.


----------



## Jeff turns (Feb 7, 2014)

*group buy*

Any room left. Let me know


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm in for at least 10 kits.

Thanks for running this.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 7, 2014)

Count me in for at least ten kits.


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 7, 2014)

Clark, please send confirming PM so I will have it in my system.

Thanks,
Harry


Cmiles1985 said:


> Count me in for at least ten kits.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 7, 2014)

Whoa.  Wasn't expecting this late at night. 

I'd like to be in for 10 of more kits but understand if it's full.


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok, we have 12 players.  If you were out of the room, send me a PM that you  would like to be a backup.  Should be another bus coming along shortly.

Harry


----------



## longbeard (Feb 7, 2014)

WOW, That filled fast. 



Harry


----------



## Teeball (Feb 8, 2014)

Any room left I will jump in PM sent.


----------



## SteveG (Feb 8, 2014)

Pm was sent. I signed on with the first thread. I am in.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## bedangerous (Feb 8, 2014)

I would like to be in but not sure if too late. Let me know. 10 kits.
Mitch


----------



## jsolie (Feb 8, 2014)

If this is still open, I'm in for at least 10 kits.


----------



## chrisk (Feb 8, 2014)

PM sent. I'm interested for about 100 kits.


----------



## lwalden (Feb 8, 2014)

Harry, I'm looking for about $350 in kits, and so would be interested in being a back-up or being added to the next group if there's enough interest for a second group.


----------



## killer-beez (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm in for 10 to 20 kits if there is room...


----------



## Jerryz (Feb 9, 2014)

I said yes in the first thread. Then you opened this one at night and it filled so quickly I didn't get in. I'm somehow not impressed with this process.


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 11, 2014)

The order is in for 314 kits  - all are in stock:good:and they expect to ship today!:bananen_smilies104:

Sorry I could not accommodate everyone, but the next group driver will 

Now if I can just get the right kits in the right boxes to right addresses.:monkey: I expect some modest refunds to several of you due the vagaries of paypal.

Harry


----------



## SteveG (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for all you have and are doing. Please try to remain sane and functional at least until you have packed and mailed all the kits!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## WalkOn (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks again Harry.

Before sorting those kits you might consider having a Starbucks Venti, or two!

Kev


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 11, 2014)

We have a FedX tracking number and 34 pounds of pen kits are on their way.  Should be here on Valentine's Day!


----------



## cal91666 (Feb 11, 2014)

Outstanding job Harry!!


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 15, 2014)

Our big box arrived on time yesterday.  I broke it down and just got back form the post office, so your kits are on the way!  Unfortunately, they will take a break from their travels on Monday and then resume their journey to you.  Through the wonders of the Priority Regional Rate A box, some of you will have some refunds coming 

Harry


----------



## Adillo303 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you Harry


----------



## SteveG (Feb 15, 2014)

YOU DA MAN, HARRY! 

Thanks for your GOOD WORK!  Thanks for your QUICK WORK!:tongue:

(Also, all MY stuff better be in there, or say good by to your knee cap.)


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you so much! I can't wait! Once all of my MT2 tooling shows up so I can work with my new lathe, I'll be getting dizzy with all the turning! I also have five lengths (about 6' each) of dark walnut that came from my dad's cabinet builder buddy that will soon become blanks. Lesson of the day: if it's no bueno for cabinets, it's great for pens!


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 15, 2014)

I guarantee that your stuff is in at least one of the boxes!:tongue:



SteveG said:


> YOU DA MAN, HARRY!
> 
> Thanks for your GOOD WORK!  Thanks for your QUICK WORK!:tongue:
> 
> (Also, all MY stuff better be in there, or say good by to your knee cap.)


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 15, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> I guarantee that your stuff is in at least one of the boxes!:tongue:


  hopefully it's in more than one and you're giving some of his stuff to me   Haha  ;-)


----------



## SteveG (Feb 15, 2014)

Dan, at the end of the day, how many knee caps do YOU expect to have left?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 15, 2014)

SteveG said:


> Dan, at the end of the day, how many knee caps do YOU expect to have left?


  Lol.  I don't think you can bust them digitally. 

 If you come to PA from Hawaii, that's real commitment.  Haha.


----------



## Jeff turns (Feb 15, 2014)

*box in the mail*

Thanks Harry for your hard work. Jeff


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Feb 16, 2014)

Harry thank you for all the hard work it is very appreacited. I doubt that I am do any thing back but if I am just keep it. 

Thanks again Mike


----------



## lwalden (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for doing this, Harry, really appreciate the time and effort!!


----------



## Jerryz (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't know if it was becasue it was Priority Mail but I received my kits today. We didn't get any other mail so I don't know what the deal is. None the less I am happy to get them. I will check them all over tonight when I get home. 

Thanks Harry

Mike


----------



## mikebpeters (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm in for 10 fusion shavers if that is allowed


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 17, 2014)

Indiana_Parrothead said:


> I don't know if it was becasue it was Priority Mail but I received my kits today. We didn't get any other mail so I don't know what the deal is. None the less I am happy to get them. I will check them all over tonight when I get home.  Thanks Harry  Mike



That's odd.  It's a postal holiday, no?


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Feb 17, 2014)

That is what I thought too Dan. Like I said we didn't get any other mail just the one Priority box. I'am not complaining....

Mike


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 17, 2014)

It sure is listed as one at USPS website. Oh well, don't look a gift horse in the mouth! Maybe more of us will be so lucky?


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Harry I checked and I received all the kits I was supposed to have. Still not sure how it got delivered today but it did.

Thanks Harry for all your work.

Mike


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 17, 2014)

You must be the only one!  I didn't get any mail.  Strange :ghost:



Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Hi Harry I checked and I received all the kits I was supposed to have. Still not sure how it got delivered today but it did.
> 
> Thanks Harry for all your work.
> 
> Mike


----------



## mvande21 (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't worry Harry, I didn't get mine either.  I thought I was the only one.


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 17, 2014)

These Regional Rate A boxes are amazing!  They will easily hold 50 kits and if you live close to me :wink: they are about the same price as a small FRB!  So, I cut refunds to all of you that overpaid by more than a $1 :beer:

I am glad that IAP makes this possible for us and glad to make some new friends.  What a great association!!  

Enjoy your kits!

Harry


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 17, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> These Regional Rate A boxes are amazing!  They will easily hold 50 kits and if you live close to me :wink: they are about the same price as a small FRB!  So, I cut refunds to all of you that overpaid by more than a $1 :beer:  I am glad that IAP makes this possible for us and glad to make some new friends.  What a great association!!  Enjoy your kits!  Harry



Thanks so much for all of your work Harry   We really appreciate it


----------



## tdsmart (Feb 18, 2014)

Harry, boxed arrived this afternoon, everything accounted for perfectly.  I also received the shipping refund, you should have kept that.  Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Harry! My box of kits arrived today as well. Unfortunately, my amazon order did not arrive. No dead center, no live center, no making pens in new lathe! I guess it's time to burn through some epoxy and do some drilling/prep!


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes, get that out of the way - my least favorite part of pen making!  That way you will be ready to go when the parts arrive.:wink:



Cmiles1985 said:


> Thanks Harry! My box of kits arrived today as well. Unfortunately, my amazon order did not arrive. No dead center, no live center, no making pens in new lathe! I guess it's time to burn through some epoxy and do some drilling/prep!


----------



## SteveG (Feb 18, 2014)

SteveG said:


> YOU DA MAN, HARRY!
> 
> Thanks for your GOOD WORK!  Thanks for your QUICK WORK!:tongue:
> 
> (Also, all MY stuff better be in there, or say good by to your knee cap.)



Just to let you know, Harry, your knee caps are safe (for now). But don't think you can cruise...every day is a new day. You know what they say: "Another day, another knee cap." it is just the way it is, when you are in the business.

I am going to come out of 'character' now, and say thanks for the job well done. We sure appreciate it when you jump in and do the buy like this. You are the hero of the day! Aloha


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 18, 2014)

I retract my previous statement! UPS just delivered some goodies from Amazon! Thank the dear sweet lord of Prime


----------



## cal91666 (Feb 18, 2014)

Harry, package arrived today and all is accounted for.  Thank you very much for your time and effort.  :beer:


----------



## mvande21 (Feb 19, 2014)

Got my package and is all set, except not near enough pens.  I guess that is my fault


----------



## buttonsHT (Feb 25, 2014)

Package arrived today.. everything was there. Thanks again Harry for taking care of this. 

Perfect experience with my first group buy on IAP.


----------

